# SIBO and mobility problems and diet



## 17383 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,It's the first time I've posted here.Just wondered whether SIBO can lead to upper GI mobility problems. I know from reading the posts here that it can lead to constipation, which I have, but I also have poor peristalsis in oesophagus and a LES that doesn't work too well. Wondered if getting the bacteria under control would help. Also, can you treat BO with diet, or natural remedies?Thank you in advance.Jane


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if the methane produced stays in the small intestine long enough and shouldn't back track up to the esophagus so I don't know how much of a role it plays. (also not all people are methane producers even if all the bacteria stay in the right place or they have SIBO problems. Depends on which bacteria you host.)Usually disordered motility is what leads to the SIBO in the first place.Pimental's book has some diet information.K.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Guinea Lady (I like that name







)I agree with Kathleen. Motility problems usually are the cause for SIBO, but of course once SIBO is in place there could be a vicious cycle. A user named Eric has posted a lot of good information on this.For the natural remedies, I'm currently trying GSE with good results. You may do a research on that or read my post in the "Over The Counter" section. I did several home experiments with it so that's why I decided to try it.Good luck.


----------

